# Ecualizadores: WINAMP vs Ecualizador Fisico



## dieg0_armand0 (Mar 24, 2007)

Pues yo quisiera saber su opinion

Un dia me puse a probar el equalizador de 9 bandas de mi equipo y el winamp 

Bajos : el winamp parece q distorsiona los graves no los hace claros
           el equipo creo q da mas frecuencias bajas

Medios : el winamp se desempeña mejor pues creo q se puede llegar a veces a bajar totalmente l
             la voz 

Agudos: ahi creo q el winamp es el mejor para subir los agudos
             sin discusion


CONCLUSION : yo creo q lo unico malo del winamp son los bajos pues a veces se distorsionan mucho

quisiera saber sus opiniones


----------



## Dano (Mar 24, 2007)

Yo pienso que todo el Winamp está mal, si se compara con el BPM Studio. El ecualizador del BPM es mejor que todos los que he visto hasta ahora (Obiamente comparandolo con otros programas no con analógicos).

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 24, 2007)

hola

el winamp te va a dar un rendimiento optimo o malo segun la targeta de sonido que tengas pero sin dudas es mejor un ecualizador fisico ya que en muchos casos aumentan la presion sonora ue no lo puede hacer el winamp saludos


----------



## jona88 (Dic 14, 2007)

hagan una cosa. vallanse a la pagina de winamp, a la parte de plugins dsp, y bajense el "deci soft equalizer". es un ecualizador de muchisimas bandas, con una calidad bastante alta. yo lo ocupo en mi casa para mejorar los bajos. tengo unos woofer de 12 pulg que hacen temblar todo cuando subo la frecuencia que esta entre los 50 y 80HZ con ese plugin. Y no distorcionan los graves. Para mi gusto, esta buenisimo. Bueno puede ser que ayude que tengo una placa de sonido sound blaster audigy  aunque comparando el acualizador comun de winamp, y este plugin que les dije... me quedo mil veces con el plugin! saludos!


----------



## Dano (Dic 14, 2007)

jona88 dijo:
			
		

> hagan una cosa. vallanse a la pagina de winamp, a la parte de plugins dsp, y bajense el "deci soft equalizer". es un ecualizador de muchisimas bandas, con una calidad bastante alta. yo lo ocupo en mi casa para mejorar los bajos. tengo unos woofer de 12 pulg que hacen temblar todo cuando subo la frecuencia que esta entre los 50 y 80HZ con ese plugin. Y no distorcionan los graves. Para mi gusto, esta buenisimo. Bueno puede ser que ayude que tengo una placa de sonido sound blaster audigy  aunque comparando el acualizador comun de winamp, y este plugin que les dije... me quedo mil veces con el plugin! saludos!



Yo lo probé y no me gusta para nada, tira distorción el ecualizador apenas le moves las bandas, mi placa de sonido actual es una delta1010 de M-Audio, prefiero usar el ecualizador normal del winamp que el plugin.
Igualmente me quedo con mi yamaha de 32 bandas 8) 

Saludos


----------



## jona88 (Dic 14, 2007)

sabes lo que tenes que hacer para que no distorcione? activas el equalizador de winamp, y le bajas la ganacia a minimo, y despues si podes subir todas las bandas a fondo sin que distorcione. jeje. saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 14, 2007)

jona88 dijo:
			
		

> sabes lo que tenes que hacer para que no distorcione? activas el equalizador de winamp, y le bajas la ganacia a minimo, y despues si podes subir todas las bandas a fondo sin que distorcione. jeje. saludos



Bueno lo probé y mejoró bastante pero igual hay una bajisima distorción atrás que con el BPM no me sucede, pero bueno, me parece que el winamp dió su límite.

Saludos


----------

